# Traveling to England and Scotland



## megreeves (Feb 26, 2011)

We live in the US but my husband and son will be traveling to England and Scotland next week....specifically Manchester, Liverpool, Edinburgh, Aberdeenshire, and St. Andrews. Got any suggestions of any yarn shops they can visit so they can bring me some yarn/goodies from across the pond??????


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Try googling yarn shop or knitting sjos for each city -- bet you find some winners!


----------



## megreeves (Feb 26, 2011)

Great idea! I have actually done some "googling" but looking forward to hear what everyone has to offer! Thanks!!


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

Hi Iam travelling there myself in September and I googled the places I was visiting and found a couple of nice things.
I also found really quaint towns such as Rochester that Iam sure would have goodies to be found. Also in my travels here and there antique and flea markets often have some hidden gems to be discovered.
Have a nice trip.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

megreeves said:


> We live in the US but my husband and son will be traveling to England and Scotland next week....specifically Manchester, Liverpool, Edinburgh, Aberdeenshire, and St. Andrews. Got any suggestions of any yarn shops they can visit so they can bring me some yarn/goodies from across the pond??????


This might be of interest to you.
See below


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

megreeves said:


> We live in the US but my husband and son will be traveling to England and Scotland next week....specifically Manchester, Liverpool, Edinburgh, Aberdeenshire, and St. Andrews. Got any suggestions of any yarn shops they can visit so they can bring me some yarn/goodies from across the pond??????


This may be of interest

http://www.thewoollybrew.co.uk/
http://universityofstandrewsknitsoc.wordpress.com/


----------



## Hil - UK (Aug 8, 2013)

http://purlcityyarns.com/store/

This is a Manchester store used regularly by my daughter when she was at university there. 
Hope they use their luggage quota and bring you back some exciting yarns!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Abakhan Liverpool and the other side of the Mersey in Tranmere Birkenhead.

When in Liverpool LOOK UP the buildings in and around the city are fantastic. Don't miss India Buildings over the road from The Liver Buildingd.Also St George's Hall.


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

I have used the Stirling Branch of this store, they also have one in Edinburgh and it is very near the main shopping area.

http://www.mcadirect.com/shop/about_us.php?gclid=CJGLmMbI7bgCFXLLtAod9GAArg

This one looks interesting but I have not used it so cannot comment on it from that point of view. Also - be careful as Edinburgh prices can be a little high!

http://www.k1yarns.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes sadly ther are no yarn stores in St Andrews and the Uni group are unlikely to meet before term starts around the third week of September, Pitenweem isnt far from St Andrews and does have a good selection of yarn
In Aberdeen Wool for Ewe and Maxwells for wool are two yarn stores worth looking at


----------



## LadyHazel (Oct 31, 2012)

Where in Aberdeenshire? That's where I am, best yarn store is in Aberdeen, think it's WoolforEwe but it's in Rosemount Aberdeen anyway
hugs
Hazel


----------



## LadyHazel (Oct 31, 2012)

Markets in England are a good source of yarn, I was down in June and bought lots of yarn from Pontefract market, wish we had a good market in Aberdeen


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

LadyHazel said:


> Markets in England are a good source of yarn, I was down in June and bought lots of yarn from Pontefract market, wish we had a good market in Aberdeen


Wish we had a good market that sold wool anywhere north if the border.


----------



## megreeves (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!! Interesting!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

These have a shops in Manchester and Liverpool. I haven't been to any but a friend of mine has been to the one in Hanley and says it's brilliant.
http://www.visitflintshire.com/Things-to-do/Retail-Therapy/Abakhan-Fabrics,-Hobby---Home/Files/Abakhan-Leaflet


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

val hynson said:


> Wish we had a good market that sold wool anywhere north if the border.


Me too - every time I go to England I have a spree at the markets


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Watt bros dept stores is a must, thay sell 100g of robyn wool for £1 19.also our £ shops sell dk you know the one with the silver thread running through it3for £2. Im even getting excited writing this. I need to getsome stash in. maureen


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

megreeves said:


> We live in the US but my husband and son will be traveling to England and Scotland next week....specifically Manchester, Liverpool, Edinburgh, Aberdeenshire, and St. Andrews. Got any suggestions of any yarn shops they can visit so they can bring me some yarn/goodies from across the pond??????


I just got back. There is a yarn shop just down the street in Edinburgh from the Castle, but I found yarn in the little village just outside of Blarney Castle and also in Dublin. Yarn, (good yarn) contrary to what you would think, is hard to find in the U.K. I got 5 skeins of this


----------



## Cpamom (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello


----------



## megreeves (Feb 26, 2011)

Exciting!!!


----------



## megreeves (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## megreeves (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!! :-D


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

hope they have a fab time . i buy a lot of my wool from Black Sheep Wools.......it is between Manchester and Liverpool....please google it and you will see what a fabulous range of wools they have and some fantastic offers.
I hope someday to visit it in the flesh myself but i have never been disappointed in anything I have purchased on line from them.
Have fun browsing !!!!!


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

Purl city yarns, the best, friendliest yarn shop ever.
In Manchester, a 5 minute walk from Piccadilly train station.


----------



## Tom's wife (Nov 9, 2012)

If likely to be in Edinburgh before the Festival finishes, check out the craft market at the church on the corner of Princes Street and Lothian Road. No wool stalls but some wonderful crafts of other sorts. e.g. a stall selling products made from juniper wood - pot stands, coasters, jewel boxes etc, etc. Beautiful.


----------

